# Ironmag Jeopardy!!



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi kids!!! Welcome toooooooooo  Ironmaaaaaaag Jeopardy!!

You all know the rules; pick a category and I'll ask you a question. Correctly answer the question and you could win fabulous cash and prizes!!!

Ready? Here we go.

And the categories are;

1) Forum Hotties.

2) Dumb things Albob has said.

3) Because I said so.

4) Chatty McChatterton.

5) Sugar Nazi's.

6) Supplement soup.

7) Potpourri

8) Things in your pocket.

Let's play......Ironmag Jeopardy!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex, I'll take "Dumb things ALBOB's said" for $200.  It should be an easy category since there are so FEW.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Okay.....I'm in, since you are apparently bored as hell.

     da da da da da da daaaaa da da da da da, dadadadada da da.....

Oh, can I have 'forum hotties' for a hundred, please?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Alex, I'll take "Dumb things ALBOB's said" for $200.  It should be an easy category since there are so FEW.



In response to a query about penis names, Albob responded with this witty gem.:


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll take "ALBOB is a faggot", err, I mean "Things in your pocket" for $200 please, Alex.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey AlBob....where'd the host go?

Oh, there he is.....heh heh..good one mmalex


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I'll take "ALBOB is a faggot", err, I mean "Things in your pocket" for $200 please, Alex.



Small. Slimy. Smelly. And limp, are words that have been used to describe what's in your pocket.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

Ahhh. commercial break. I have to go get my kids from school.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex, I'll take "Because I said" so for $1000.00


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> In response to a query about penis names, Albob responded with this witty gem.:





> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> If you say so. You're the expert, having swallowed us ALL at one point or another.



Well that was uneventful.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, I'll take "Because I said" so for $1000.00



Ok, we're back.

Asswipe is the term commonly used when friends are describing you. This is......


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Well that was uneventful.



That is incorrect.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> In response to a query about penis names, Albob responded with this witty gem.:


*stubbie*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ok, we're back.
> 
> Asswipe is the term commonly used when friends are describing you. This is......



COMPLETE BULLSHIT........why, because I said so.......


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> That is incorrect.



It's a direct quote you moron.  Alex, you suck.  This game is fixed and I'm calling the FCC.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> *stubbie*



That is incorrect. Funny, but incorrect.

The answer was in response to being called "Old Unfaithful", 

*"More than YOU'VE been able to handle so far."*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

OK, alex.......for my next answer I'll take "Dumb things Albob has said" for a $100


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

i'll take forum hotties for a 100


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> OK, alex.......for my next answer I'll take "Dumb things Albob has said" for a $100



In his Biography, Albob has made this dubious claim.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> In his Biography, Albob has made this dubious claim.



What is, "I'm more pornal than you are."














You still suck.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'll take forum hotties for a 100



This hottie is named after an insect, but rest assured there's nothing "buggy" about her.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What is, "I'm more pornal than you are."
> 
> You still suck.



Oh, nice one Albob!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

butterfly!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> In his Biography, Albob has made this dubious claim.



What is......."he has a good personality"

inwhich we all know is a lie........


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> butterfly!!!!



Correct! $100.00!!! Nice job Tank! 

 *Audience roars*


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> What is......."he has a good personality"
> 
> inwhich we all know is a lie........



Too late. Albob has already buzzed in and answered the question.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'll take forum hotties for a 100


200


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Correct! $100.00!!! Nice job Tank!
> 
> *Audience roars*



Actually, I retract this. Tank, you must answer in the form of a question......a question.

*audience scowls*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Too late. Albob has already buzzed in and answered the question.



this game fuckin sucks.  I'm setting over here hittng the damn buzzer and your off on a fucking commercial break.  I'm calling the FCC...........


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Actually, I retract this. Tank, you must answer in the form of a question......a question.
> 
> *audience scowls*



Who is ButtERfly..............


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 200



This forum hottie will be competing in FAME on May 3rd 2003.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Actually, I retract this. Tank, you must answer in the form of a question......a question.
> 
> *audience scowls*


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This forum hottie will be competing in FAME on May 3rd 2003.


who is w8


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This forum hottie will be competing in FAME on May 3rd 2003.


Who is W8.......


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Who is ButtERfly..............



You are correct Rusty!!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> who is w8



Correct!!! Wow, that was a close one ladies and gentlemen!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

alright i cant play this and eat at the time, ive been rip off.BRB


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex, I stay with "Forum Hotties" for 500


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> In response to a query about penis names, Albob responded with this witty gem.:



Well since this has to be in the form of a question, my guess would be

Where did you go little guy?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> alright i cant play this and eat at the time, ive been rip off.BRB



The category is Potpourri.

This person can't write worth shit!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> The category is Potpourri.
> 
> This person can't write worth shit!!!



Who is Tank?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, I stay with "Forum Hotties" for 500



"This handsome father of two is both funny and adventurous."


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> "This handsome father of two is both funny and adventurous."



Who is Rusty?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Who is Tank?



You are correct!! Wow, Rusty is on a roll here.

Don't despair contestants, there's still plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Who is Rusty?



Ooooh....Incorrect.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ooooh....Incorrect.


OK, I'll take mmfiter is full of shit for a hundred.......


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> OK, I'll take mmfiter is full of shit for a hundred.......



Ok Rusty, first you accuse me of rigging the game, now you are creating your own categories. If you continue in this manner, you will be removed from the set.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

bye  rusty


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> "This handsome father of two is both funny and adventurous."



*Ding*

Whoops! Time's up!!

The correct answer is; Who is Mmafiter......Mmafiter.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> bye  rusty





$100.00 for making the host laugh!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> The category is Potpourri.
> 
> This person can't write worth shit!!!


where in the rules does it say you have to play by the rules  RIPPED OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ok Rusty, first you accuse me of rigging the game, now you are creating your own categories. If you continue in this manner, you will be removed from the set.



OK.....I think I understand the rules now.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

forum hotties again for 400


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> $100.00 for making the host laugh!!



well, that's bullshit........I should get something for making the gallery laugh.........I'm fucking funnier than Tank........


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> forum hotties again for 400



This forum hottie is "Back with attitude"!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

who is jbo


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

"Things in your pocket" for 200 hundred


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex.......my fucking buzzer is not working again........


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> who is jbo



Wow!! Very nice!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex, rusty keeps whinning


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> "Things in your pocket" for 200 hundred



Alanis Morrisette had this in her pocket in her hit song by the same name.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex.......my fucking buzzer is not working again........



Holy fuck!! You guys are cracking me up!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Alanis Morrisette had this in her pocket in her hit song by the same name.



What is "My heart"?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Alex, rusty keeps whinning


OK, I've got it working again..........That fuckin Tank had unpluged it with his big ass foot again........


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Rusty.. STFU

Alex..,. I am waiting


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What is "My heart"?



Incorrect.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex, can i switch places, i dont wanna be by rusty anymore. sugar nazi's for 100


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Rusty.. STFU
> 
> Alex..,. I am waiting



The question has been asked MJ23. Please pay attention.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Alanis Morrisette had this in her pocket in her hit song by the same name.


What is "one hand in my pocket"


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Alex, can i switch places, i dont wanna be by rusty anymore. sugar nazi's for 100



Fructose is a sugar found in this type of food.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> What is "one hand in my pocket"



You are correct!!

*Alex starts to moonwalk*

Nice work Rusty!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Fructose is a sugar found in this type of food.



What is chocolate.......


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> What is chocolate.......



Incorrect......you are the weakest link.....goodbye.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

what is a poptart


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok ladies and gentlemen. This ends Iromag Jeopardy for today. Tune in next time when we'll have more cash and more prizes!!! Until then........If she's funky, cover your monkey!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Incorrect......you are the weakest link.....goodbye.



WTF...........well, fuckit......I'll just go play Iron Mag wheel of fortune........


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ok ladies and gentlemen. This ends Iromag Jeopardy for today. Tune in next time when we'll have more cash and more prizes!!! Until then........If she's funky, cover your monkey!


Dude, you are seriously fucked up.......


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Fructose is a sugar found in this type of food.



What is fruit?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Yo Alexandria! I asked for IM hotties an hour ago..........fuckin' Canadians.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Yo Alexandria! I asked for IM hotties an hour ago..........fuckin' Canadians.




  

SLOW FUQQING SERVER


I never got a chance Alex, and now u are leaving

OK, bye


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

Damn, I missed it  

What time does IM Jeporady come on???


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

I dont know butterfly... Let me check for you

hey MMA, when are you usually done from folding the laundry???????


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> I dont know butterfly... Let me check for you
> 
> hey MMA, when are you usually done from folding the laundry???????



Don't forget, he's got to fix dinner too.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

No,no,man 2:00-3:00 is vaccuuming time.....followed by thigh master. Or is that tae bo?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

Tae-Bo?  Oh hell no, he'd end up flailing around so much he'd knock himself out.  The boy's got no coordination.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Who? Kung Fool? No way! I think he was trained in ballet as well.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Tae-Bo?  Oh hell no, he'd end up flailing around so much he'd knock himself out.  The boy's got no coordination.


I heard he's making his own workout video.  It's called "mma-bo"


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Gentlmen - I see ur point, but I was hoping to be able to pinpoint MMA'S timing between fixing laundry/cooking dinner/OR watching Richard Simmon's version of thigh master....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_I think he was trained in ballet as well.



Trained?  Yes.  Successfully?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Gentlmen - I see ur point, but I was hoping to be able to pinpoint MMA'S timing between fixing laundry/cooking dinner/OR watching Richard Simmon's version of thigh master....



Well, it's hard to say.  He tends to change his schedule frequently to stay one step ahead of the hitmen w8lifter hired.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Gentlmen - I see ur point, but I was hoping to be able to pinpoint MMA'S timing between fixing laundry/cooking dinner/OR watching Richard Simmon's version of thigh master....



Yeah, "shittin' to the oldies"  

And a-one and-a two, now PLUNGE! PLUNGE! PLUNGE! REEEEEVERSE, and GRAB THE POOP! GRAB THE POOP! three, four, kick ball change and PLUNGE! PLUNGE!.....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Yeah, "shittin' to the oldies"




Wouldn't this involve mmafiter and albob?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Damn, I missed it
> 
> What time does IM Jeporady come on???



Hello Ms. butterfly

This is Alex's Personal Assistant. He asked me to let you know Round Two is coming up @ 5:00


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hello Ms. butterfly
> 
> This is Alex's Personal Ass



You said it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You said it.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You said it.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Hey, it wasn't my best effort but it deserve a LITTLE "stfu", didn't it?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hello Ms. butterfly
> 
> This is Alex's Personal Assistant. He asked me to let you know Round Two is coming up @ 5:00


Darn, I've got to pick up my son from school then... maybe tomorrow.

Thanks for the info Ms. W8!  From one sugar mama to another... how do you keep your house bitch in-line?  I mean I actually had to cook dinner last night


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

Well fuck! You can't expect a carb depleted woman in her final week before a competition to know everything 


STFU!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Darn, I've got to pick up my son from school then... maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the info Ms. W8!  From one sugar mama to another... how do you keep your house bitch in-line?  I mean I actually had to cook dinner last night




Fire him...........he's a slacker...........


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh my God! Its...
*J'Bo's Evil Sister!* 

RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oh my God! Its...
> *J'Bo's Evil Sister!*
> 
> RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!



DAAAAAAAAMN.  You just compared w8lifter to J'Bo?  You's a braaaaaaaave man.  At least until w8lifter cuts 'em off.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> DAAAAAAAAMN.  You just compared w8lifter to J'Bo?  You's a braaaaaaaave man.  At least until w8lifter cuts 'em off.



Naw, W8's a cream puff! Oh damn, sorry for the food pun. (J'Bo test) Yeah, if W8 was actually J'bo's sis, then the sight of 
THIS..... 


wouldn't upset her...


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

This thread has me cracking!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> This thread has me cracking!



HURRY........someone get the super glue and put Lina back together.......


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey, get that duct tape from DP's avatar, quick!


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

All taped up now!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> All taped up now!



whew.......that was a close one.  I thought we were gonna loose ya there for a min.


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

Do I look like DP now?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey, I think Alexandria is back.....you go girl! Haaaaeeeeyyah!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Do I look like DP now?



Thank God, NO!


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

Who is Alexandria? Mmafiter?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Feminine version of Alex....yes....mmafiter, our sporadic host(ess).


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ironmag Jeopardy - Part Deux!!!*

Hi kids!!! Welcome once again toooooooooo Ironmaaaaaaag Jeopardy!! With new categories and double the fun!!

You all know the rules; pick a category and I'll ask you a question. Correctly answer the question and you could win fabulous cash and prizes!!!

Ready?  Here we go.

And the categories are;

1) Forum Hotties.

2) Forum follies.

3) Sexual misadventures.

4) Chatty McChatterton.

5) Sugar Nazi's.

6) Supplement soup.

7) Potpourri.

8) Moderator Madness.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Moderator madness for $100.00, aleshia,er,alexandria.....whatever.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Looks like I had better play IM jeopardy.  Or I'm going to get banned from this site for telling a female to go get fucked.


Alex, shoot the answers.  I have my buzzer in hand and ready to go.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Moderator madness for $100.00, aleshia,er,alexandria.....whatever.



This moderator has an avatar that looks to be floating microbes.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Who is Kuso


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This moderator has an avatar that looks to be floating microbes.



What is Kuso.......


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who is Kuso



You are correct!!  That was like your mom......easy!!!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Alright Sexual Misadventures for $1000


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You are correct!!  That was like your mom......easy!!!



And yes I got the joke


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Damn it! Cut out again! Aw screw it! I'm going to play Win Patales' Money!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex, I'll take "Pornal thoughts of Rusty"  for $100


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Where we at now??

Moderator madness for 200


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey where did our hostess go


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, I'll take "Pornal thoughts of Rusty"  for $100




Rusty.. " I will take ur wife for 5 bucks"


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Alright Sexual Misadventures for $1000



Wow, jumping right into the big money!

He wrote in the "Who did you masterbate to at 15?" thread; "I never had to masturbate."


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey where did our hostess go



Prob. another commercial break.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Who is Prince


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Where we at now??
> 
> Moderator madness for 200



This moderator worked for NASA.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Who is Fade99


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Who is David


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who is Prince



You are incorrect.  

So sad.....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Who is Fade.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This moderator worked for NASA.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who is Fade99



You are correct! Nice one.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Who is David


 

You are correct!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You are correct! Nice one.


Damnit Alex, he can't have two guess's on the same question.  My fucking buzzer is broke again..........


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You are incorrect.
> 
> So sad.....



Alright who lied and said they didn't masterbate at 15 years old, Albob


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_He wrote in the "Who did you masterbate to at 15?" thread; "I never had to masturbate."



Who is Crono1000?


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey, a suggestion

instead of all the dumbFucks jumping in, whoever gets a right answer should be able to pick the next category

what do u think??


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Damnit Alex, he can't have two guess's on the same question.  My fucking buzzer is broke again..........



Well I can't keep you rubes straight!!!!

Dammit, cannot somebody in production fix this guys fucking buzzer!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

I think I just got fucked outta my money........


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Who gets to pick the next category


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Hey, a suggestion
> 
> instead of all the dumbFucks jumping in, whoever gets a right answer should be able to pick the next category
> ...



You gotta be quick is all.

It's like DaMayor's first prison experience....a huge free for all!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You gotta be quick is all.
> 
> It's like DaMayor's first prison experience....a huge free for all!!


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I think I just got fucked outta my money........




Go to Alex's house and demand a refund


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who gets to pick the next category



It's open...much like your mouth.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex, would you please tell Albob to get his finger outta craigs ass.  Those fags are distracting me.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Who is Fade.


Hey no fair... I knew that one before all you guys did 

_can't believe you guys remembered that _


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, would you please tell Albob to get his finger outta craigs ass.  Those fags are distracting me.




    Don't associate me with Albud


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey no fair... I knew that one before all you guys did
> 
> _can't believe you guys remembered that _



What......that he used to have a job?


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> What......that he used to have a job?


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You gotta be quick is all.
> 
> It's like DaMayor's first prison experience....a huge free for all!!




  Damn, a funny host


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

The category is "Potpourri"

This degree of fondness is what I feel for you.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex, I'll take Forum Hotties for 200


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> The category is "Potpourri"
> 
> This degree of fondness is what I feel for you.



what is 0%


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, I'll take Forum Hotties for 200



This dark haired beauty's name rhymes with Athena.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This dark haired beauty's name rhymes with Athena.



Who is Leah


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> What......that he used to have a job?


I just called him and he's home ASLEEP!!!  Lazy, good-for-nothin-cept-pleasuring-me, bum!!!

Only ONE reason I don't kick his fine ass to the curb!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> what is 0%



You are correct!!!! 

*Crowd titters*


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This dark haired beauty's name rhymes with Athena.


That one's too easy


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who is Leah


 
You are incorrect.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

UMMM......Hey Alex.  What is that yellow card your holding?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That one's too easy



Well, it's only a $200.00  question.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll take a Chatty McChatterton for $200.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Who is Lina


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> UMMM......Hey Alex.  What is that yellow card your holding?



Rusty....that's strike one.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex... Moderator Madness for 500..

Shoot


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Who is Lina



You are correct!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'll take a Chatty McChatterton for $200.



These two are known for post whoring all night long together, in a creepy sexually experimental kind of way.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Who are w8lifter and DP


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> These two are known for post whoring all night long together, in a creepy sexually experimental kind of way.


Who are David and Crash?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Rusty....that's strike one.




This fucking game is rigged.  Alex is giving away the answers to all the other contestants.  I don't have a snowballs chance in hell to win.  And MJ keeps unplugging my buzzer.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Alex... Moderator Madness for 500..
> 
> Shoot



These two moderator's live together.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> These two are known for post whoring all night long together, in a creepy sexually experimental kind of way.



Who is cronnoboy and tit.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Who are Kuso and Burner


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who are w8lifter and DP



Incorrect.....but funny.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> These two moderator's live together.



Who is IAB and mtb chick.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> These two moderator's live together.



Who are MBC and IareBaboon


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Who are David and Crash?



You are correct!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Who is IAB and mtb chick.



Nice one....whiner!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm taking my money and going over to IM lets make a deal.....


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll take Sexual misadventures for $400


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Incorrect.....but funny.



I think the judges need to confer on this one


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I'm taking my money and going over to IM lets make a deal.....



Please refrain from mentioning gameshows on competitor's stations.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'll take Sexual misadventures for $400



This member and his wife are known for thier sexual experimentation and adventure.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member and his wife are known for thier sexual experimentation and adventure.


Who are Mr. & Mrs. NT!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Who are Mr. & Mrs. NT!



Wow!!! Great job!!!!

*The crowd begins the wave*


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Who are NT and his wife


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Ahhhhh.. Fuck it


Moderator madness for 500

Shit Alex, quit folding the laundry and pay attention to my request


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Ahhhhh.. Fuck it
> 
> 
> ...



This I believe is the 3rd question I've posed for you. You're just too dumb and slow to answer.

This moderator rides a "scooter", or sport motorcycle.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Who are NT and his wife


NT = NaturalTan

Why do you want to know


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> NT = NaturalTan
> 
> Why do you want to know


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> NT = NaturalTan
> 
> Why do you want to know



funny
 




MMA..  I have been getting right answers too


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This moderator rides a "scooter", or sport motorcycle.



Beuller.......Beuller.......Beuller......

Tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

FUQ.. I dont know


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

Scotty


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> FUQ.. I dont know



Oh....Who is Scotty the Body........Scotty....the.....body.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

i already said that

COME ON , GIVE ME CREDIT

ALEX, U ARE LAME


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Scotty



Just when I think you can't be any dumber......you go and pull something like this......and totally redeem yourself.

So sorry.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This I believe is the 3rd question I've posed for you. You're just too dumb and slow to answer.
> 
> This moderator rides a "scooter", or sport motorcycle.


Who is MtnBikerChk???


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Who is MthBkrChk???



Let it go......it's over.......move on.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Just when I think you can't be any dumber......you go and pull something like this......and totally redeem yourself.
> 
> So sorry.




 Thats right


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

Well???  What's the right answer???  

MJ must be running off on me


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well???  What's the right answer???
> 
> MJ must be running off on me



*Audience yells*

SCOTTY THE BODY!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

The category is.....forum hotties for $100.00.

This hottie has a royal name and a King sized physique.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> The category is.....forum hotties for $100.00.
> 
> This hottie has a royal name and a King sized physique.


Who is Princess?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> The category is.....forum hotties for $100.00.
> 
> This hottie has a royal name and a King sized physique.



And that sound is the buzzer. The answer is; Who is Prince.....who is Prince.

Well, that about wraps it up for another edition of Ironmag Jeopardy!!

We'll see you next time.....


----------



## Dero (Apr 29, 2003)

Hmmmm...missed it !!!
When's da next one???


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2003)

OMG this has to be your best yet MMA!!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2003)

Yep this thread is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> OMG this has to be your best your MMA!!!





> _*Originally posted by dg806*_
> 
> Yep this thread is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Geez, thanks guys.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2003)

next question.....................


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> next question.....................



The audience has gone home for the night. There will be new episodes, don't worry.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2003)

we don't need no sticking audience


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> where in the rules does it say you have to play by the rules


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2003)

yep, best thread yet, he is da man.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

I wanna play...I wanna play...I wanna play!!!

Damn...I miss all the fun!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2003)

Excellent thread, mma.  I was reading this at work while waiting for a download to finish. People were looking at me strangely as I kept on laughing.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

Fuck bein in Oz, ya miss every bloody thing!!  CRIKEY!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

ALBOB!!!! 


That's the last STFU you get...you completely ignored it


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I wanna play...I wanna play...I wanna play!!!
> 
> Damn...I miss all the fun!!



No, you have not missed all the fun.  We can play anytime you want........


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I wanna play...I wanna play...I wanna play!!!
> 
> Damn...I miss all the fun!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_



Listen Mr. big foot.  Today your gonna have to stay off my buzzer cord.  And the next time you elbow me for getting an answer right, I'm going to sick Kuso on you.


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

sic me onto Tank???  Have you seen the fucking size of him?????


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Tank? He's just a tyke....


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

That he is Dorian


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Listen Mr. big foot.  Today your gonna have to stay off my buzzer cord.  And the next time you elbow me for getting an answer right, I'm going to sick Kuso on you.


in the rules it states full contact counts , sheesh, the new game hasnt even started yet and you're whinning. Alex, i'll take whinners for a 1000 please


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> That he is Dorian


  that was the name of our class nerd!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> in the rules it states full contact counts , sheesh, the new game hasnt even started yet and you're whinning. Alex, i'll take whinners for a 1000 please



OK, Look..........I realize your fucking bigger than the podium that your standing behind, but my dog Kuso has rabies and if you even think about using that big foot of yours again on my buzzer cord to give yourself the advantage,  He's off the leash.........


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> sic me onto Tank???  Have you seen the fucking size of him?????


pssssst Kuso, we'll go boozing, but dont tell them guys


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> pssssst Kuso, we'll go boozing, but dont tell them guys



Its on me buddy....in fact I`ve already started without you


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> OK, Look..........I realize your fucking bigger than the podium that your standing behind, but my dog Kuso has rabies and if you even think about using that big foot of yours again on my buzzer cord to give yourself the advantage,  He's off the leash.........


i cheat to comptete, what else can i say!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i cheat to comptete, what else can i say!!!




OK, the gloves are off today, Mr. bigfoot........


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Its on me buddy....in fact I`ve already started without you


   i cant , i cant have no more. just a glass a wine. one lousy frickin stinkin glass of wine.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

where in the hell is alex anyways  cleaning house?????


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

ONE fucking messily glass???? I`m up to 5 already man...you gotta at least catch up


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

ill take house bitches for 1000 alex.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> where in the hell is alex anyways  cleaning house?????


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ONE fucking messily glass???? I`m up to 5 already man...you gotta at least catch up


i think my show got moved up 3-4 weeks, so no more coors, just a 8 ounce glass of wine. as i hang my head in shame..


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I say Fuck Alex.. I mean if a House Bitch is not reliable, what can we do


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Dorian? Class Dork? Oh, Okay....Now I suspect you will all start telling me how I'm too  SERIOUS ....Right?  Okay...say it. Just say it, Damn it...Come on..come on *climbs up on to turnbuckle...starts beating on chest* Talk about my social responsibility to debate properly!!!ALRIGHT....THAT's IT!............BRING IT! BRING IT ON, MY IM BEEEEEEETCHES. 

*smells the air* If you can SMELL......................what DaMayor's cookin!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

good one  DM


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> 
> 
> I say Fuck Alex.. I mean if a House Bitch is not reliable, what can we do


aint that the truth.


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> just a 8 ounce glass of wine. as i hang my head in shame..



Damned dude...good luck with your show, but thats pitiful


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Dorian? Class Dork? Oh, Okay....Now I suspect you will all start telling me how I'm too  SERIOUS ....Right?  Okay...say it. Just say it, Damn it...Come on..come on *climbs up on to turnbuckle...starts beating on chest* Talk about my social responsibility to debate properly!!!ALRIGHT....THAT's IT!............BRING IT! BRING IT ON, MY IM BEEEEEEETCHES.
> 
> *smells the air* If you can SMELL......................what DaMayor's cookin!



Looks like I`m not alone in tipping the glass


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> good one  DM



If I was only taller......I could take you, man. Ya Lush!

Somebody help Tank up off of the floor..


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> BRING IT! BRING IT ON, MY IM BEEEEEEETCHES.[/SIZE]
> 
> *smells the air* If you can SMELL......................what DaMayor's cookin!



Dude.. Wtf is wrong with you?? No I think I get it, does this have anything to do with the boring site..
No, are u addicted to IM
I got it, I got it, The wife put you in time out today
Did u kick Tank's ASS??

Is Kuso really a Shemale

what did u find out


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2003)

J'bo has a man..................................!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> If I was only taller......I could take you, man. Ya Lush!
> 
> Somebody help Tank up off of the floor..


how much taller over 5'7'' do you have to be .omg, youre a midget.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Dorian? Class Dork? Oh, Okay....Now I suspect you will all start telling me how I'm too  SERIOUS ....Right?  Okay...say it. Just say it, Damn it...Come on..come on *climbs up on to turnbuckle...starts beating on chest* Talk about my social responsibility to debate properly!!!ALRIGHT....THAT's IT!............BRING IT! BRING IT ON, MY IM BEEEEEEETCHES.
> 
> *smells the air* If you can SMELL......................what DaMayor's cookin!



JEEESSHHH.........Can I have some of what ever he's on........

DM, you must have found some good shit.  Why are you not sharing it with us????


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> how much taller over 5'7'' do you have to be .omg, youre a midget.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

Bring it son.i'll stomp a mud hole in your sorry ass, what? and that the bottom line, cus Tank316 said so!!!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Personally, I like Stephanie..

I think the bitch is HOTTTTTT


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Personally, I like Stephanie..
> 
> I think the bitch is HOTTTTTT


and loaded, ah, in two ways.lol


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

At risk of sounding (honest) less than considerate (Tank's a punk) I will decline any comment (midget this!) at this time. As some are more sensitive about their(minute peckers)height here at IM, I would (kick your ass) rather avoid any (ass whoopin')anti-social behavior at this time. Secondly, as we all know, most (aerobics junkies)bodybuilders, such as our (gg...ga.....aw, can't say that!) firend Mr. Tank has (regurgitated) pointed out are (idiots)an average of 5'-6or7" tall. Hence, in reponse to your rebuttal regarding(mad dog 20/20) I must remain(taller than you) neutral at this time................................Beeeeotch.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

note to self, never say anything about DM being shorter, then me.  or is it  that he has a smaller penis, oh hell, i cant be concerned with his smallville worries.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> At risk of sounding (honest) less than considerate (Tank's a punk) I will decline any comment (midget this!) at this time. As some are more sensitive about their(minute peckers)height here at IM, I would (kick your ass) rather avoid any (ass whoopin')anti-social behavior at this time. Secondly, as we all know, most (aerobics junkies)bodybuilders, such as our (gg...ga.....aw, can't say that!) firend Mr. Tank has (regurgitated) pointed out are (idiots)an average of 5'-6or7" tall. Hence, in reponse to your rebuttal regarding(mad dog 20/20) I must remain(taller than you) neutral at this time................................Beeeeotch.



Dude, I think you have some issues.......... 


Now share your durgs with me


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh great, now I've taken the title for "most imbalanced"...J'Bo's gonna be pissed!


----------



## kuso (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oh great, now I've taken the title for "most imbalanced"...J'Bo's gonna be pissed!




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oh great, now I've taken the title for "most imbalanced"...J'Bo's gonna be pissed!


now now stubbie, cheer up, you have some good things about you , ah, give me a , um, some time to come up with a, good point, she is gonna be pissed


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> note to self, never say anything about DM being shorter, then me.  or is it  that he has a smaller penis, oh hell, i cant be concerned with his smallville worries.



QUICK UPDATE:

DM has a small Penis

Tank can Kick DM'S ASS

DM is a midget

DM is on Drugs


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Now I've been accused of many things, but never of being a vrtically challenged, addicted, no-dickted , and whipped in the same sentence! 
By the way, Midge, it's "shorty", if you don't mind.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

shorty=stubbie= no J'Bo


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Damn it! Damn it!Damn it!Damn it!Damn it!Damn it!Damn it!Damn it! *looking for DHEA, EnerX, or anything else for labido......looks for AlBob's number*


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

ALBOB has a stock pile of that shit i'm sure!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> ill take house bitches for 1000 alex.


Who are MMA and Fade!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2003)

Alex, WTF are you.........

Damit, hurry up and get W8's lunch fixed and get on with the show.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, WTF are you.........
> 
> Damit, hurry up and get W8's lunch fixed and get on with the show.



I know

ALEX.. Fix the woman's lunch, Take the F%%^^& aprin off and lets get this show rolling


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> J'bo has a man..................................!!!



who?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i think my show got moved up 3-4 weeks, so no more coors, just a 8 ounce glass of wine. as i hang my head in shame..



How long until your show?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> J'bo has a man..................................!!!



Inquiring minds wanna know....who?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Danger.Danger.........don't say it.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll take... IM Love Interests for $1000


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'll take... IM Love Interests for $1000



OH NO.........do you realize what kind of questions will  have to be answered.............Some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> How long until your show?


suppose to be Oct 18th, now its up in the air, the last i heard it was gonna be in Sept.
 wish i knew


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Fuq 

Alex is BAD host
Alex is a BAD house Bitch

TANK,

Why do we even have ALEX around ??


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Fuq
> 
> Alex is BAD host
> ...


for all the money he gets he sure is dropping the ball alot. good thing he doesnt drop the soap!!!


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> for all the money he gets he sure is dropping the ball alot. good thing he doesnt drop the soap!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Danger.Danger.........don't say it.



Then why announce it???  

Oh well, I guess if she wants us to know...she will tell us.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Disregard that.....I was watching Lost in Space....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Disregard that.....I was watching Lost in Space....


----------



## mesomorphin' (Apr 30, 2003)

This is a great game, but I think Alex's researchers should explore some fresh categories.  I propose:    

1.   Take the Plunge
2.   "Handy" man
3.   Assclowns at McDonalds
4.   Small members
5.   Lingere worn by MMA
6.   Dead Kittens Society
7.  Sex Toys Shaped Like Albob


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll take Take the Plunge for $200!


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mesomorphin' *_
> This is a great game, but I think Alex's researchers should explore some fresh categories.  I propose:
> 
> 1.   Take the Plunge
> ...



Oh my God!!!  Those are some great categories!!!


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

You could also have "IM jackass's"


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

OR "IM nice gentlmen"

such as .....

MYSELF


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

Alex, you're alive and not chained to the sink and the washer and dryer.....Lets play bitch, oops i mean can we start now????


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Alex, you're alive and not chained to the sink and the washer and dryer.....Lets play bitch, oops i mean can we start now????


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

i suppose i'll get dissed now that i said something bad about our host Alex''the house bitch'' Trebek. but bitch is a good thing right?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i suppose i'll get dissed now that i said something bad about our host Alex''the house bitch'' Trebek. but bitch is a good thing right?



The game has started on a new thread Tank.....don't expect to get many of the answers right.


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Tank, the HOUSE BITCH moved to a new Thread

we got to follow the bitch around,


----------

